# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  меняю станок на дуб

## Gattamelata

Меняю 4-сторонний строгальный станок С-26-1А(Боровичи), 5 шпинделей, хорошее состояние, самовывоз, Красноселка на дуб столярный (эквивалент 50000 грн). Или продам.

----------


## Gattamelata

ап

----------


## Gattamelata

Станок рабочий. В продаже или меняю

----------


## Gattamelata

Возможна аренда

----------


## kloun

А что такое "дуб столярный"? В личку пожалуйста.

----------


## Gattamelata

ответила

----------


## Gattamelata

ап

----------


## Gattamelata

Станоооооок))) Хорошая штука)) На нем столько всего можно сделать))

----------


## ГТ

фото покажите

----------


## Gattamelata

В работе. Все в пыли. :smileflag:

----------


## Gattamelata

Железный друг ищет нового хозяина)

----------


## Серёженька

могу просто продать немного дуба для столярных изделий

----------


## Gattamelata

мне нужно станок продать, а не дуб приобрести)))))))))))Спасибо!

----------


## Gattamelata

апчик))

----------


## Gattamelata

станочек есть

----------


## Gattamelata

ап!

----------


## Gattamelata

ап!

----------


## Gattamelata

станок в продаже

----------


## Gattamelata

ап

----------


## Gattamelata

станочек в продаже )) и в обмене ))

----------


## Gattamelata

ап!!

----------


## Gattamelata

станок в продаже, рабочий

----------


## Gattamelata

станок в аренде или на продажу

----------


## Gattamelata

ап

----------


## Gattamelata

:smileflag:

----------


## Gattamelata

все еще есть )

----------


## Gattamelata

ап

----------


## Gattamelata

станок готов к аренде

----------


## Gattamelata

станок снова в продаже, обращайтесь по телефону 0631449900 Сергей, рассмотрим любые варианты

----------

